# San Francisco/Peninsula Bait Hive Challenge



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Tricking the newbees into leaving their best equipment in a rotten location where they can't catch a swarm? Genius.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I just got a report from the Challenge host/judge that scouts are finally checking out all entries.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm extremely happy that I lured the first swarm of the season from what I believe to be Ollie's nearby bee yard. His hive host reported one of his hives swarmed and days later, I checked my trap and there they were! :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Its sad the confused state of affairs poor old Charlie lives in. What he says was the first swarm of the season was preceeded by several in our area. He "believes" I have a nearby apiary but has never been there nor actually "knows" that I do. Its sad these guys who get demented as they age.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> I'm extremely happy that I lured the first swarm of the season from what I believe to be Ollie's nearby bee yard. His hive host reported one of his hives swarmed and days later, I checked my trap and there they were! :thumbsup:


First swarm of the season? I caught my first in Feb.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

In Charlie's defense, he first started making these claims on 2/13. But that was not the earliest swarm I heard of this year.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mark, since your hives are within easy range of where Charlie is trapping, could you give us your swarm dates around 2/10 please?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

odfrank said:


> Mark, since your hives are within easy range of where Charlie is trapping, could you give us your swarm dates around 2/10 please?


All near laurelwood park unless noted
2-21
2-29
two on 3-9
3-17 (hillsdale mall)
3-23
3-25 (Redwood shores)


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

That is a terrible disappointment to me. None near the date Charlie claims to have caught my bees.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

You guys make me laugh hahahaha


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

odfrank said:


> That is a terrible disappointment to me. None near the date Charlie claims to have caught my bees.


Would not surprise me if I had earlier swarms from some hives. These bees I have...swarm and brood up like nothing I have ever seen. All the purchased bees are dead and these bees are unstoppable


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I better go check my traps. I may have some of your bees too Tank!


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure everyone in the neighborhood has my bees. Apparently a triple deep is too restrictive. 











Charlie B said:


> I better go check my traps. I may have some of your bees too Tank!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tank,

I appreciate your humble honesty. Not being too proud to admit that someone might have trapped your swarm is an example for others to follow!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This was a glorious victory for me as Ollie has been poaching my SF rooftop apiary for 5 years. I finally delivered a crushing blow when I caught his swarm just block's away from one of his San Mateo beeyards using Swarm Commander. Thanks Scott!


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

It's a crushing blow to recapture your own bees?

That's like "rescuing" your own dog from the pound after it escaped.



Charlie B said:


> This was a glorious victory for me as Ollie has been poaching my SF rooftop apiary for 5 years. I finally delivered a crushing blow when I caught his swarm just block's away from one of his San Mateo beeyards using Swarm Commander. Thanks Scott!
> 
> View attachment 23611


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

On


Charlie B said:


> Not being too proud to admit that someone might have trapped your swarm !


"Might" is the keyword here. You have no idea whose swarm you caught, and knowing you, you "might" have not even caught a swarm near my yard.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What happens if multiple boxes get swarms, are you guys checking everyday?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yes we have a judge onsite daily. Desmond won the "Most Attractive" award with Fat Bastard, a factory medium depth nuc with telescoping cover. Kurt won "First Scout" award on setup day, but also got "Poorest Construction Demerit" because he slapped together "Little Tinker " with protruding screws the night before setup.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Yes but this so called "judge" has been Ollie's BFF since High School. Hum.............


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

How much will the winner pay for me to come down and shake a 'swarm' in at night???


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I will take you to Gordo's Tacos once we have the swarm in my box.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

odfrank said:


> I will take you to Gordo's Tacos once we have the swarm in my box.


Might have to be a queenless 'swarm' for that....


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

While you guys were busy "competing", I got busy too and caught another swarm down in San Carlos.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone catch a swarm yet?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

tanksbees said:


> Anyone catch a swarm yet?


We are all huge braggarts so you will hear immediately when some one wins. If you get me a bait hive you can join in.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This is the second swarm I've captured (from SFPD swarm call) just blocks away from the competition location. I've tucked them in tonight at one of my bee yards, safe and sound. I can't afford to have these girls move into Ollie's trap. I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I should have known that Charlie would cheat on the challenge and brag about it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

It's not cheating when you get a swarm call. I can't tell them I'm not going because of a competition! There are many managed hives in that area so it's no surprise when you get a swarm call near our spot.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Take the next swarm over and shake it onto the ground in front of all the test hives. It can then choose it's favorite.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

odfrank said:


> We are all huge braggarts so you will hear immediately when some one wins. If you get me a bait hive you can join in.


I'm up for it - let me put together something. I have a special box in mind, just have to move the bees out of it. 10 frame deep ok?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok newbees, meet "*Banana*"


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

With all due respect Tank, you will lose. Ol Pinky will attract a huge swarm, shaming all of my fellow competitors and elevating me to glory. I will live in infamy as the David who took down Goliath, (Ollie).


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

And then after you wake up from your dream, and find out you lost, are you going to buy us all tacos?

Banana attracted the biggest, meanest swarm I have ever caught, a monster swarm that immediately needed a 2nd deep, which covered the box in propolis so thick the frames barely fit in.

She is a box with no equal, you will not stand a chance.



Charlie B said:


> With all due respect Tank, you will lose. Ol Pinky will attract a huge swarm, shaming all of my fellow competitors and elevating me to glory. I will live in infamy as the David who took down Goliath, (Ollie).


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

When Charlie started to quote Bible scripture exalting how he will defeat me in this challenge, I realized that if he wins none of us will ever hear the end of it until he dies. So to dilute his chances, I have welcomed Mark, "TanksBees" to enter his award winning baithive "Banana" into competition. Good Luck to Mark and "Banana". It was bitterly cold and foggy when we placed Banana this evening, now I know why I have never caught a swarm there.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

odfrank said:


> When Charlie started to quote Bible scripture exalting how he will defeat me in this challenge, I realized that if he wins none of us will ever hear the end of it until he dies. So to dilute his chances, I have welcomed Mark, "TanksBees" to enter his award winning baithive "Banana" into competition. Good Luck to Mark and "Banana". It was bitterly cold and foggy when we placed Banana this evening, now I know why I have never caught a swarm there.


Ollie, thank you for letting me participate in this wonderful competition, and for allowing me the honor of applying the daily dose of Honey-B-Gone to Ol Pinkie - Charlie will never win! 

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I think with with that Bee-Go soaked rag in the baggie we stuffed in Ol Pinkie, the daily squirt of Honey-B-Gone will not be required any more.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Already got you guys covered!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Why are you squirrels letting your bees swarm in the first place?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

They're not our bees that are swarming, it's feral hives and other managed hives from nearby Beekeepers.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

It's these San Francisco bees, the queens like to check out every box in town...




sakhoney said:


> Why are you squirrels letting your bees swarm in the first place?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlie,
During the break in the rain yesterday, one of my bait hives had lots of scouts and fighting, today I noticed their were 20 or 30 dead bees on the ground in front. I would say a swarm will be coming soon after this rain.

Since presumably you are already putting great effort into trapping Ollie's bees here in San Mateo, i'd like to propose a side competition - a gentleman's bet, to see who can catch the first swarm within the city of San Mateo after the rain ends tonight.

Will you partake?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tank,

Although I have a beeyard down there I'm rarely able to get to mid-peninsula bumpkin land. Especially this week. I wouldn't be able to tell what day the swarm landed in my trap. I'll beat you fair and square here with a neutral judge!:thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mark you are making a big mistake challenging Charlie to a match. Even when he has absolutely no proof whose swarm he has caught he goes into broken record mode bragging for years:

" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"
" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"" I caught Mark's swarm after the rain stopped and God is on my side and the Angels of Jehovah's may witness my talent"

It gets to the point you hope he moves back to Oregon.


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

How's the Challenge going lately?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Besides having to listen to continuing bravado, macho posturing by Charlie, no one has caught a swarm.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

We have several club members with hives close to our competition site who don't practice Michael Bush's method of swarm prevention so I'm praying it won't be long. God will give me a victory, of this I'm sure!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

you squirrels at it again? - I thank you need to watch Charlie - he'll shake a swarm in a swarm box just to call himself a winner


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlie, I made you this so that you can forever brag about maybe catching Ollie's bees


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tank,

That is too good. I do have to say that I did bring Ollie a nuc of my best black German bees today because I felt bad I was catching all his swarms.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I welcome Mark into the Challenge and this is what I get.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Victory will soon be mine - and then I will be able to boast about catching Charlie's bees.

The bees will not be able to resist my bait - a dirty sock with a ripe banana placed inside which is then hung in the center of the brood nest.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Through diligent research I have discovered that my last two swarm lures were near your San Mateo Bee Yard Tank. I'm afraid that what you have feared has come upon you!


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlie, my bees are so prolific that I would not even notice a few missing swarms.




Charlie B said:


> View attachment 24129
> View attachment 24130
> 
> 
> Through diligent research I have discovered that my last two swarm lures were near your San Mateo Bee Yard Tank. I'm afraid that what you have feared has come upon you!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tank,

In Ollie's anger over your priceless depiction of me in post #50, he has revealed unto me the location of your beeyard which is actually closer to my traps than his beeyard. Could it be that it was actually your swarm I trapped in March instead of his?.................


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Tank,In Ollie's anger over your priceless depiction of me in post #50, he has revealed unto me the location of your beeyard which is actually closer to my traps than his beeyard. Could it be that it was actually your swarm I trapped in March instead of his?.................


About 1760 lf to Marks site.

About 2419 to mine

2391 to Toms site

1.24 miles to Tims site

There are about 100 known hives in that neighborhood. could be anybody's.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Tank,
> 
> In Ollie's anger over your priceless depiction of me in post #50, he has revealed unto me the location of your beeyard which is actually closer to my traps than his beeyard. Could it be that it was actually your swarm I trapped in March instead of his?.................


And with a bit of triangulation he has revealed unto me the location of your traps.

Perhaps I will send over a drone with some balloons full of Bee Go to eliminate the bee poacher in my neighborhood!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Tank,

Think about the collateral damage with your drone strike. You may hit Ollie's traps!


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Any new status update on the Bait Hive Challenge?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The site as I already knew is as challenging to all participants as it has been to me over the years. A few scouts seen but no catches. But we continue to hear bravado bragging from Charlie and Tank as to how they will win the competition. One participant wants to withdraw.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

No swarms have landed yet. These guys are shaking in their boots because they all know they will NEVER hear the end of it if God grants me a victory over these heathens. We already have one competitor that wants to pull out!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Still no swarm capture yet but that doesn't prevent Ollie from rubbing it in my face every time he makes a catch elsewhere. I GAVE him a whole case of Mann Lake PF 125's frames yesterday but that still doesn't shut him up. This will make my victory even sweeter once it happens!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If it makes you feel better Charlie, one of the earliest catches I made this year now re-swarmed itself to nothing leaving behind a few frames of fresh honey and a few stragglers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I with Great sadness announce the end of the 2016 1st ever San Francisco/Peninsula Baithive Challenge with No winner. You will remember I challenged a few local braggarts to catch a bait swarm where I had failed for years, and none were able to prove themselves better than me. Of course we had to contend with Charlie B catching all and any neighborhood swarms he could, ruining for himself and all any chance to prove themelves a better bait hive catcher than me. If any other big talkers want to show us your stuff, get your baithive to me by mid February 2017. 

Here are the some of the moth larvae filled failed traps, two other contenders dropped out early:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Even though I did not prevail as I had foreseen in this challenge, I'm still very pleased that I did catch the first swarm in a bait hive on the entire peninsula in San Mateo. Yes, that's right, God granted me a mighty victory over the San Mateo bumpkin swarm trappers.

I'm also happy to report that more likely than not, it was from one of odfrank's hives! What could be better than that!


----------

